# Stock Marshall Tube Codes



## big dooley

maybe the mods like to make this a sticky?
coming from the dutch importer of marshalls
these are the codes printed on stock marshall tubes with a description what brand or type they actually are... the list is not entirely complete, but covers a lot of the actual tubes being used by uncle jim today

VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo 
VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo 
VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana 
VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo 
VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo 
VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo 
VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo 
VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo 
VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo 
VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo 
VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo 
VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo 
VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo 
VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A 
VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo 
VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A 
VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo 
VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo 
VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo 
VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo 
VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo 
VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006 
VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo 
VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm going to put this in the Preamp Tube thread (giving you credit.)


----------



## demonufo

Contact Adwex about it. I think this should be a sticky too.


----------



## RiverRatt

Bump for a sticky. This is good info and questions are always popping up about it.


----------



## Australian

Kewwwlll!!!! I was going to ask about this. Dooley


----------



## Gtarzan81

Thank you sir!


----------



## big dooley

necropost....


----------



## DSL100 Dude

+1 for the sticky.


----------



## Adwex

Yeah, I agree, this is valuable info. I think a more appropriate place for it would be in Marty's tube thread, but it'll get buried, so sticky'd it is.


----------



## RiverRatt




----------



## impetus maximus

nice one dooley 

these were in my 89 2204 when i got it years ago. they look chinese to me 
dunno anything about them. maybe Marshall maybe not 
ECC83M


----------



## tone seaker

very cool thanks


----------



## plexilespaul

thanks


----------



## 61rocker

impetus maximus said:


> nice one dooley
> 
> these were in my 89 2204 when i got it years ago. they look chinese to me
> dunno anything about them. maybe Marshall maybe not
> ECC83M


My '87 2210 had the same (I believe) tube, but with red 12ax7A printed on them the same way....I compared the pic to one and everything looks identical...I was told by sccloser on my post that they were Chinese...they don't sound too bad.....I put a couple of Groove Tube Golds in for now and the tone did get a little tighter and chunky.....I have a pic on my thread 

 Original Tesla EL34....? it's not too clear of a pic, but on my original post it's the 3rd tube.....wow,I can't believe I actually helped someone with a tube question.....the getter, the plate, and everything looks the same as mine...I have five of them.....I'll stand corrected of course....


----------



## impetus maximus

thanks for the info 61rocker 
yeah i compared them to a new Shuguang and the plate setup looks the same.
my ECC83's sound much better than the new 12ax7a and 12ax7b's but all
are noisy and suck for getting clean tones. good Metallica type tone though.

Shuguang 12AX7-A



Penta, Ruby Tubes, and Groove Tubes use Shuguang tubes.

/max


----------



## jellyfishaudio

Thats really useful information, filed for future reference, thanks!

Do you know which amps the Shuguang tubes are used in these days?


----------



## big dooley

jellyfishaudio said:


> Thats really useful information, filed for future reference, thanks!
> 
> Do you know which amps the Shuguang tubes are used in these days?



you mean preamp tubes? pretty much in every amp i guess....usually they put JJ's in V1, because the quality of the low microphony tubes is more consistent, but the for other stages they use both brands


----------



## doomsdaymachine

I have the 000-10 EL34's in my new JVM205H, which is listed as Svetlana. Others have said these are SED =C= ?? We know SED used to be called Svetlana, and are made in that factory, but the "new" Svetlana is New Sensor - anybody care to elaborate as to which tubes are in the JVM??


----------



## big dooley

doomsdaymachine said:


> I have the 000-10 EL34's in my new JVM205H, which is listed as Svetlana. Others have said these are SED =C= ?? We know SED used to be called Svetlana, and are made in that factory, but the "new" Svetlana is New Sensor - anybody care to elaborate as to which tubes are in the JVM??



rest assured they are winged C's
svetlana is still svetlana in europe although they do have the =C= logo
svetlana is no longer allowed to carry their own name in the US


----------



## LBKENNEDY

how bout a brief descriptor about where and when to use hi
or lo microphany (ilovethatword) tubes, anyone? thx lbk


----------



## craiguitar

Well, I finally found a thread listing the stock marshall tube codes. I have 2 preamp tubes I'd like to identify. *VLVE-00041* and *VLVE-00035-15* but unfortunately neither of which are listed above. I was hoping to determine the positions in the amp which they are from. I think one of them is for the phase inverter V4. Any clues?


----------



## Drewser141

As long as we're identifying preamp valves, I have a few in my TSL122 that I can not find. Any help appreciated as I might have put them in backwards in my recent repair/upgrade (more on that later). So here is what is printed on them, I can take pix if necessary. (feel free to tell me if I did actually put them in bassackwards)

V1- VLVE 00051 WK0401 (white marshall logo)
V2- VLVE 00041 WK42 (white marshall logo)
V3- VLVE 00008R WK1 (black marshall logo) The R is smudged 
V4- VLVE 20040 WK21 (NO logo)

As long as we're at it, what does the WK part mean?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## big dooley

wk is probably the week of manufacture within a certain year... as for the other tubes not being mentioned in the list, some high quality pics could help


----------



## Drewser141

As requested.


----------



## big dooley

hm... the second and third tubes look like Ei's to me... no idea about the others


----------



## Drewser141

I seem to be building a collection of 12A?7 tubes, so I'm noticing differences in construction, materials and other details. Early 2000s probable Shu or EI. Good sounding suckers and with the new Trannys and choke installed she sounds like the monster she truly is. Thx for your input!


----------



## bloodspoint

Hey, 

Thanks for stickying this, made it easy to identify that the 70 marked EL34's in my 2006 DSL are JJ's, though probably getting long in the tooth, they look original.

My question is the preamp tubes I have are marked 84 and 85, and I don't see those in the list. Any idea what those are?

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## RussBert

What is this??

VLVE-00008R

marked WK3

Plated copper pins, saucer getter


----------



## maltone

Dooley, the VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana, is what shipped stock in my 2008 DSL 100? 

I was under the impression they were Winged =C=. Not that it matters, the originals sounded really good — until 1 had a dead short last week. 

They've been replaced and the amp biased with NEW Winged =C= EL34's. 

As a side note, and I'm not sure if my question even belongs here, but here goes... 

After re-biasing the new EL34's using: 
25 ÷ 466 X 0.65% of plate dissipation + 0.005 screen current. 
39-40 mA PER TUBE
BIAS RANGE PER SIDE = 78mV — 80mV MAX.

I instead went with 60%, @ 37mA per tube, 74 per side

Lane Sparber was saying that


> Modern tubes are made cheaply and they often fail out of the box and fluctuate a lot from tube to tube. Make no assumptions as to how long ANY new tube will last (or how well it will perform) over time. It's a crap shoot.



QUESTION: 
If the older Brimar or Mullard branded tubes of yesteryear were, or are regarded as superior, more robust construction etc, what made them higher quality if we compare them to modern EL34 construction, materials etc.

In other words, what would it require today — with all of the modern manufacturing techniques, to make a tube — exactly like the ones from the 50's and 60'? Not just electrically, but structurally the same?


----------



## big dooley

maltone said:


> Dooley, the VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana, is what shipped stock in my 2008 DSL 100?
> 
> I was under the impression they were Winged =C=. Not that it matters, the originals sounded really good — until 1 had a dead short last week.



svetlana is winged C... in europe...
the original svetlana lost their right to carry their own name in the US market to new sensor and that's why they are called winged C's
marshall uses the original svetlana's, so your DSL came with winged C's


----------



## maltone

Dooley, if I bought NEW Winged "C" (SED) EL34's for $59.46 for a matched pair, 
and then compared them to the Svetlana EL34's at $41.95, both available from The Tube Store,

You're saying that both of these tubes are _identical_ Svetlanas, but 1 pair is re-branded by SED?


----------



## big dooley

no, you have two kinds of svetlana's...
the originals being made in st petersburg russia, being called winged C today
and imposters from new sensor being made in saratov, russia

in europe, winged C is still called svetlana next to the fake svetlana's being made in the sovtek factory in saratov

they are pretty easy to tell apart:

original svetlana (winged C):





imposter svetlana (sovtek made)





note the difference in the structure on the sides of the plates, the imposter has 4 clamping holes on each side, while the original is spotwelded


----------



## maltone

Aha. So, if mine have the Winged C logo, then they're the "real" ones.

My god, what a strange industry!


----------



## big dooley

maltone said:


> Aha. So, if mine have the Winged C logo, then they're the "real" ones.
> 
> My god, what a strange industry!



yes... even more strange is that in the early to mid 90's the originals came with an "S" logo... my bandmate still has a quad of these in his 2210

as for new sensor tubes:











svetlana, electro harmonix and mullard reissue EL34's in a row... 
to me they look awfully close to eachother...


----------



## maltone

You know what this niche industry needs... A company like Marshall to actually manufacture their tubes offshore, but using the same materials, vacuum process, thicker glass, mica spacers - whatever made the older RFT EL34's so robust - and durable - and repeat that using modern manufacturing. I don't know why it's so difficult for these companies to adopt a better way of making them.

Now, metals can be strengthened at the molecular level, realigning the molecules to form criss cross patterns for even greater strength. This seems like the perfect process for the internal components of tubes. 

What I'd like to know, is how much would a quad of EL34's have cost in 1955-1960 compared to now. If they were better made then, how much more would they cost today to make them to the same standards as the "old" ones?


----------



## big dooley

impossible... 
back in those days they used materials that are now banned because they're not friendly to the environment
marshall just has to work with what's available... remember that in the early 90's they were forced to put 6L6's and 5881's in their amps, as their supply of EL34's had dried up (coming from tesla)... fortunatly svetlana (winged C these days) came to the rescue


----------



## RussBert

big dooley said:


> impossible...
> back in those days they used materials that are now banned because they're not friendly to the environment




That is simply not true. It's a matter of economics, there just isn't a high demand for vacuum tubes anymore


----------



## maltone

*Re: RussBert*

True, it is entirely based on economics. I know it's a very small market. I just hate the fact these companies simply re-brand - as if the players in the know can't tell the difference. 

Market demand drives everything, I just think it wouldn't be _that_ difficult to adopt a better way of constructing them. I've never heard "old" tubes, so I wouldn't know the difference anyway, but it seems like the failure rates are extremely high at the manufacturing level for these things.

I wonder if the CEO of New Sensor has ever thought to ask why? Or, can't we make these things better - like they used to be made. If they can make modern day OT's - to sound like the older vintage ones, because manufacturing techniques, and quality of alloys and metals has improved - you'd think that would be applied to the other areas of manufacturing within this industry.


----------



## JohnDanese

Here is a preamp tube not on the list: Marshall VLVE-00008R. Very faintly it is marked Made in Russia.


----------



## JohnDanese

Also ( cannot upload photo for some reason). V1 preamp tube marked: 
VLVE20040 ( no dash after VLVE and does not have Marshall Logo).


----------



## JohnDanese

This time got picture uploaded: Any idea? VLVE2004

Thanks!


----------



## JohnDanese

Another shot. 
VLVE 20040


----------



## Kenny Davidoff

big dooley said:


> yes... even more strange is that in the early to mid 90's the originals came with an "S" logo... my bandmate still has a quad of these in his 2210
> 
> as for new sensor tubes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> svetlana, electro harmonix and mullard reissue EL34's in a row...
> to me they look awfully close to eachother...



Here are the U.S. Trademark filings for New Sensor Corp in NY.


----------



## MartyStrat54

big dooley said:


> maybe the mods like to make this a sticky?
> coming from the dutch importer of marshalls
> these are the codes printed on stock marshall tubes with a description what brand or type they actually are... the list is not entirely complete, but covers a lot of the actual tubes being used by uncle jim today
> 
> VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana
> VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
> VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo
> VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo
> VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo
> VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo
> VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006
> VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo
> VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043



Updated on 6/12/2014.

VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo
VLVE-00008R? ECC83
VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo
VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana
VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
ECC83 VLVE 00035? White Logo
VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo
VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo
VLVE-00040 ECC83? Black Label
VLVE-00040 12AX7/ Philips-EI Black Logo
VLVE-00041 12AX7/ Philips- EI White Logo
VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo
VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo
VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo
VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo
VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo
VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo
VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo
VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo
VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo
VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo
VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo
VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006
VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo
VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043
VLVE-00092 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Label
VLVE-00101 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current

If anyone has any more P/N's to add, that would be great. Looking for P/N's from 1997 up to 2003 especially when Marshall was using Ei pre and power tubes. Does anyone have any Marshall EL84's from an early 201 or 401? If so, post up the P/N's. Also, Marshall briefly used Ei EL34's in some amps.

Anyone know what VLVE-00008R is?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Here is an Ei EL34 relabeled as a Siemen's. These tubes were sold relabeled in the 80's through the 90's. They were not that good of a tube.

Anyone have these with a Marshall VLVE code?

Note: These were the only EL34's made with a tip on the top of the tube.


----------



## klotza1

*New Tubes To Decipher*

I pulled these tubes out of a Marshall DSL40 Combo. They've already been replaced, but I'm curious to know what they ACTUALLY are. Also neither of these are on the list yet.

EL34 - VLVE 00092 







12ax7 - VLVE 90067


----------



## MartyStrat54

The EL34's should be Shuguang's.

The preamp tubes, from my research are JJ's made exclusively for the Viet Nam Marshall plant.


----------



## sinner 13

Guess I am gonna have to pull the back of the Plexi tonight.
I still have the factory tubes in my '05, thinking about a full set of JJ's for it.

Any pros/cons?

Suggestions?


----------



## MartyStrat54

You can do a lot better than a full JJ retube. JJ's are cheap and that is why they are popular. JJ preamp tubes are the darkest sounding CP tube available. 

You should think about a TAD 12AX7WA or Ruby 12AX7AC5 HG+ for V1 and then you could go with JJ's in V2 and V3.

For power tubes, the JJE34L sounds a lot better than the JJEL34.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## big dooley

sinner 13 said:


> Guess I am gonna have to pull the back of the Plexi tonight.
> I still have the factory tubes in my '05, thinking about a full set of JJ's for it.
> 
> Any pros/cons?
> 
> Suggestions?



depends what you want... JJ-pre's are the darkest tube around... great tubes for taming an overly bright amp, 
their ECC803 offers a bit more detail, but at the cost of increased chance of becoming microphonic, due to their very large plates... electrically they are sturdy as hell though, and their specifications are one of the highest being seen... including NOS 
their regular ECC83S is much less prone to microphonics as they have one of the smallest plates from all current production tubes... they sound a bit more loose and less detailed though... today marshall uses these for the V1 position as their low microphonic selected tubes proved to have a more constant quality 

their powertubes tend to be a bit more toppy and bottomheavy on the other hand, especially with the KT77 and 6CA7... the E34L may be a good choice for a superlead


----------



## sinner 13

MartyStrat54 said:


> You can do a lot better than a full JJ retube. JJ's are cheap and that is why they are popular. JJ preamp tubes are the darkest sounding CP tube available.
> 
> You should think about a TAD 12AX7WA or Ruby 12AX7AC5 HG+ for V1 and then you could go with JJ's in V2 and V3.
> 
> For power tubes, the JJE34L sounds a lot better than the JJEL34.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.





big dooley said:


> depends what you want... JJ-pre's are the darkest tube around... great tubes for taming an overly bright amp,
> their ECC803 offers a bit more detail, but at the cost of increased chance of becoming microphonic, due to their very large plates... electrically they are sturdy as hell though, and their specifications are one of the highest being seen... including NOS
> their regular ECC83S is much less prone to microphonics as they have one of the smallest plates from all current production tubes... they sound a bit more loose and less detailed though... today marshall uses these for the V1 position as their low microphonic selected tubes proved to have a more constant quality
> 
> their powertubes tend to be a bit more toppy and bottomheavy on the other hand, especially with the KT77 and 6CA7... the E34L may be a good choice for a superlead



Thanks Guys I got this bookmarked.

Now.... Since I am in the US, which vendors are the best?
Tube depot?
Euro Tubes?


----------



## sinner 13

Full set of JJ's in my 05 1959HW


----------



## taylorfencehv

im new to this forum and cant find out how to post a thread on here yet so sorry for interupting yours. anyone now how to trouble shoot a marshall jcm 900 sl-x 100w head. its been sitting for a while so i cleaned all the connections with deoxit d5. i let everything sit over night and put back together. everything was working fine and then i put on standby. i go back and it dont work. so i take the jack out of the front input and put it in the return effect loop jack in the back and it works. anyone have any idea what the prob could be?


----------



## Micky

taylorfencehv said:


> im new to this forum and cant find out how to post a thread on here yet so sorry for interupting yours. anyone now how to trouble shoot a marshall jcm 900 sl-x 100w head. its been sitting for a while so i cleaned all the connections with deoxit d5. i let everything sit over night and put back together. everything was working fine and then i put on standby. i go back and it dont work. so i take the jack out of the front input and put it in the return effect loop jack in the back and it works. anyone have any idea what the prob could be?



Possibly the preamp tubes.
You should post this problem in a separate thread...
(click New Thread button)


----------



## Bear R.

Awsome thread " big dooley "..very good job man...


----------



## Bear R.

I have these in my Marshall tsl60 head..

v1:white label : vlve 00035-18 wk39
v2 : blk label : vlve 00040 wk45
v3 : white label : vlve 00035-t wk 45

none marshall ;
v4 : International C service master 12ax7a


----------



## dslman

MartyStrat54 said:


> Updated on 6/12/2014.
> 
> VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00008R? ECC83
> VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana
> VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
> ECC83 VLVE 00035? White Logo
> VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00040 ECC83? Black Label
> VLVE-00040 12AX7/ Philips-EI Black Logo
> VLVE-00041 12AX7/ Philips- EI White Logo
> VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo
> VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo
> VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo
> VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo
> VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006
> VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo
> VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043
> VLVE-00092 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Label
> VLVE-00101 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current
> 
> If anyone has any more P/N's to add, that would be great. Looking for P/N's from 1997 up to 2003 especially when Marshall was using Ei pre and power tubes. Does anyone have any Marshall EL84's from an early 201 or 401? If so, post up the P/N's. Also, Marshall briefly used Ei EL34's in some amps.
> 
> Anyone know what VLVE-00008R is?


I have the old VLVE-00041 listed above as a Philips EI. It's the white logo, I put it in V1 today until my new 7025 comes in the mail. It sounds pretty aggressive and pronounced in my 2203x. Took out the JJ as they started sounding a little blah in V1. I have the 00047 or 49 in V2 and a JJ in V3. Coming from all JJ's ,this thing is starting to breath fire now. Had to lower the bright cap slightly to allow for enjoying the brighter, more articulate tubes. Thanks for this thread , it's awesome !!


----------



## sloan_amps

Got this set in the tube closet. I've never had them installed in anything yet, just tested them when I first bought them and stored them away for a rainy day. I can't seem to find any info on them at all.


----------



## big dooley

sloan_amps said:


> Got this set in the tube closet. I've never had them installed in anything yet, just tested them when I first bought them and stored them away for a rainy day. I can't seem to find any info on them at all.



those are chinese made shuguangs... two of them are quite high gain


----------



## temporarychicken

My TSL602 has still got a full complement of 4x

VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo

The valves are date-stamped 2005, so are original for this amp.

I'm not sure what the "no selection means" - I guess these are just the valves that didn't have any special properties and are just the "standard" offering.

One things for sure, they still work great after ten years with no issues at all. So whatever else they are, they're tough!


----------



## mickeydg5

"No Selection" means the preamp tube was not selected for a specific purpose. So it is an average or standard used tube as you put it.
Selected tubes would be for gain or microphony level.


----------



## dan_tramble

I have a couple of the gold "high micropony" tubes..

Does this mean they have a high noise floor? What position would you use that tube in a amp? 

I have some red "low micropony" ones plus a half dozen of the standard 00055 white ones. 

Thanks


----------



## Matus

Hi everyone..new to this forum! Owner of VM2466 which is currently waiting to be repaired :/ great amp tho!

Anyway...as i was messing about trying to find out what's up with it, I pulled out all tubes to check them and that's what brought me to this thread...

I have a ecc83 0066 in V1 and the rest are 0055...i'm about to change them too but I couldn't find any info on which is the right/better type of tube to use or of it's ok to mix and match like I had?! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## EADGBE

Bear R. said:


> ...v1:white label : vlve 00035-18 wk39


I have one like this. It says Marshall on it and it appears to be an EI.


----------



## grainman

i had stock tung sols el34 in my 1959slp is it current?


----------



## Mark V

big dooley said:


> maybe the mods like to make this a sticky?
> coming from the dutch importer of marshalls
> these are the codes printed on stock marshall tubes with a description what brand or type they actually are... the list is not entirely complete, but covers a lot of the actual tubes being used by uncle jim today
> 
> VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana
> VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
> VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo
> VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo
> VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo
> VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo
> VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006
> VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo
> VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043


My Red logo Marshall valve ECC83 is called vlve-90067. Are you saying this is the JJ low ?


----------



## Herman Toothrot

Hi! Some days ago, I was offered a matched quartet of 6550 marshall stock valves in a Spanish local shop, they were coded VLVE-00033, so I know they're winged "C" Svetlana. They also had a brown dot sticked on its base. I suppose these serve as markers for matching purposes, following some kind of color code. Does anyone knows if those colors are associated with some kind of values that should be taken into account in the re-biasing?

Ps. English is not my mother tongue, sorry for any mistakes.


----------



## mickeydg5

Marshall does not color code power tubes as far as I know. So the brown stickers may indicate testing my another party.

Winged C Svetlana tubes are good/great as long as they have not been worn out.


----------



## deckard1

I emailed Marshall tech support last week and the senior tech there said the new DSL's use TAD Mullard tubes.

Just mentioning it.


----------



## sellen

VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo made my 1959hw more what i expect it would be . With the stock -VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo , it was a bit dull for my taste
Just sayin'


----------



## Joska

Does anyone know who made this ones, i got them allmost for free and they do sound as good,if not better as Svetlana winged"C"?


----------



## aussiebluesville

New marshall coded el34 JJ logo on bottom ... 90105
marshall coded 12ax7 ... 90066
These are from the new DSL20HR/CR


----------



## boola1

Joska said:


> View attachment 45071
> View attachment 45072
> Does anyone know who made this ones, i got them allmost for free and they do sound as good,if not better as Svetlana winged"C"?



Old post I know but those look like Mullards. I see some writing on them. If they have XF4, they are Mullards which would explain why they sound so good, even though they are over 30 years old.


----------



## jeffb

aussiebluesville said:


> New marshall coded el34 JJ logo on bottom ... 90105
> marshall coded 12ax7 ... 90066
> These are from the new DSL20HR/CR
> View attachment 47139
> View attachment 47140
> View attachment 47141



The power tubes look exactly like the newer JJ EL34II's. Not the original 34s, or 34Ls.

I dig the II's. Been running them for a year pushed hard in my DSL.


----------



## thunderstruck507

Anyone know who makes the KT88s in the 2203Kk?


----------



## Len

Some are described as "High Microphony"? Why would you want a high microphony tube?


----------



## SkyMonkey

I have recently changed the valve in a 2nd hand MkII Valvestate VS65R for a JJ ECC83s. This greatly improved the tone of the amp in general and fixed the issues I experienced with the OD channel (buzzing & after-note artifacts). I think it also helped improve the onboard spring reverb and EQ somewhat, but I may be deluding myself (the bass knobs don't do much past 12 O'clock).

The valve that came out was completely blank. No codes or writing of any sort. (I think I can see the faintest impression of a single J, offset in the middle of the ring of pins underneath, but that is it!
This amp is from 1997 according to the bar code on the back panel, but there is no way of knowing if this was the original valve.

Was this usually the case with the Valvestate amps. I am thinking that no one would purposefully replace the valve with something that has no provenance whatsoever. So did Marshall maybe put "No Brand" B-stock valves in Valvestate amps at the factory (Made in England).


----------



## Melodyman

Those tubes in the first pic with the white script logo and the EL 34 M appear to be Groove Tubes copy of the Mullard EL34, thus the M as this is how GT named them after the Mullards they were copied from.. Obviously rebranded for Marshall..GT also had EL 34 R for russian, EL 34 C for china etc..


----------



## cooljuk

From a 2016 1959HW:

VLVE-00104 Marshall branded, black ink, marked "MADE IN RUSSIA" EL34s with brown bases. "TUNG-SOL" screened on bases.




I don't think those have been listed in this thread yet. 

To me, they look like the similar brown base Tung-Sols from New Sensor without the Marshall logo, and with the different base printing. Same hook/spacers, getters and 5 spot welds per side.



VLVE-00066 Red Ink short plate JJ 12AX7s are the preamp tubes in this one.


----------



## L902

Hi guys, I found an old Marshall 12ax7 in a JCM900 MKIII I picked up. It was in the phase inverter v3 spot and labelled VLVE-00052. I emailed Marshall to ask them what this tube was and they told me VLVE-00049 is the new code for VLVE-00052. I wrote back once more to confirm that they meant these tubes are identical and they said yes. 

VLVE-00052 is already in the list on this page as 'Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo' but figured I would post this in case anyone wanted to update the list and add VLVE-00049.


----------



## Headache

Just adding some data

My 2016 DSL 100 had these in it.



Can't find info for the red labeled 90067, but it's really close to the 00067 JJ low microphonic?
Looks like the same exact build and components....

VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo





VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Marshall, at some point recently, started putting JJ in V1 & Shuguang in the rest of the ECC83 slots. The JJ is the most quiet, so they use that in the 1st slot. The rest, the Chinese are good enough & are more aggressive...


----------



## Headache

Mine was actually very microphonic, I put a matched quad of high gain EHX in there, after trying a new Mullard in V1. 

It's purrrfect now.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

current production (CP) tubes can be hit/miss...

Could be that the tube was damaged in shipping. ...


----------



## Parkerx02

What about white label vlve-00035-t and black label vlve-00008r?


----------



## Robert Brussow

Hey guys, new to site in name, been stalking you guys since I finally got a Marshall.. its a 2020 DSL20cr swapped out 70/80 for 65 watt Creamback. Also swapped the 12ax7 in v2 to a 5751 to tame the fuzz. Also played with PI and tried a few different 12ax7 and a 12at7.. the gold label 12ax7 that was in there sounds best (to my ears at least)... probably why it was in there to begin with. The speaker is breaking in and starting to sound good.. 

I know this is an old thread, but it's got great info, anybody know what a red label EL34 vlve-90105? from this 2020 DSL20CR.

I am pretty sure V1 and V2 were JJ's *I think* red label vlve-90066, (which I assumed were just newer red label vlve-00066, but if I am wrong, please let me know!) and the PI was the gold label vlve-00049. Shugaung high microphony.. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Robert Brussow said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it's got great info, anybody know what a red label EL34 vlve-90105? from this 2020 DSL20CR.
> 
> I am pretty sure V1 and V2 were JJ's *I think* red label vlve-90066, (which I assumed were just newer red label vlve-00066, but if I am wrong, please let me know!) and the PI was the gold label vlve-00049. Shugaung high microphony.. any help would be appreciated.


I just answered someone else on this. the 000105, is a JJ, there's a JJ logo on the base.



aussiebluesville said:


> New marshall coded el34 JJ logo on bottom ... 90105
> marshall coded 12ax7 ... 90066
> These are from the new DSL20HR/CR
> View attachment 47139
> View attachment 47140
> View attachment 47141


----------



## Robert Brussow

thanks. sorry i read through this thread and didn't see that. Plus, I haven't taken the power tubes off yet so I haven't been able to inspect them.


----------



## sroberts5150

big dooley said:


> maybe the mods like to make this a sticky?
> coming from the dutch importer of marshalls
> these are the codes printed on stock marshall tubes with a description what brand or type they actually are... the list is not entirely complete, but covers a lot of the actual tubes being used by uncle jim today
> 
> VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana
> VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
> VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo
> VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo
> VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo
> VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo
> VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006
> VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo
> VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043


----------



## sroberts5150

I have a 2003 TSL 602 w a black Marshall labeled 12AX7.....in V-1 position. The rest are white writing marshall (shuguang). Questin is what brand is the Black logo tube?


----------



## fitz

sroberts5150 said:


> I have a 2003 TSL 602 w a black Marshall labeled 12AX7.....in V-1 position. The rest are white writing marshall (shuguang). Questin is what brand is the Black logo tube?


look for the VLVE# under the Marshall logo.


----------



## sroberts5150

Got it! I believe it's an EI, which are no longer made. Found it on here. Love this forum!
says 00052 
WK5


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Has anyone got an update to the code list? Seems to be a few missing now. What’s this gold label ecc83 vlve-90095 I see for sale in places for example?


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

big dooley said:


> maybe the mods like to make this a sticky?
> coming from the dutch importer of marshalls
> these are the codes printed on stock marshall tubes with a description what brand or type they actually are... the list is not entirely complete, but covers a lot of the actual tubes being used by uncle jim today
> 
> VLVE-00007 12AT7/ECC81 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00009 12AU7/ECC82 No selection White Logo
> VLVE-00010 EL34 Svetlana
> VLVE-00033 SV6550C Svetlana White Logo
> VLVE-00038 6V6GT Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00039 KT66 Shuguang White Logo
> VLVE-00042 EL34B Shuguang Gold Logo
> VLVE-00047 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Low Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00049 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang High Microphony Gold Logo
> VLVE-00055 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang No Selection White logo
> VLVE-00063 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang A Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00064 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang B Low Microphony White Logo
> VLVE-00065 12AX7B/ECC83 Shuguang Gain Selected >=4V White Logo
> VLVE-00066 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00066S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00067 ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo
> VLVE-00067S ECC83S Microphonic Selection A
> VLVE-00068 EL84 JJ Graded Low Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00069 EL84 JJ Graded High Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00070 EL34 JJ Graded Anode Current Red Logo
> VLVE-00071 EZ81 JJ No selection Red Logo
> VLVE-00077 KT66 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00080 KT88 Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo
> VLVE-00083 5881/6L6WGC Shuguang Graded Anode Current Gold Logo replaces VLVE-00006
> VLVE-00087 EL34B Shuguang Graded Anode Current White Logo
> VLVE-00088 GZ34/5AR4 JJ No selection Red Logo Replaces VLVE-10043



Awesome information here....


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

MatFnEhUK said:


> Has anyone got an update to the code list? Seems to be a few missing now. What’s this gold label ecc83 vlve-90095 I see for sale in places for example?



I found the VLVE-90095 on a Hungarian website described as a Hand Selected, JJ ECC83


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Robert Herndon Project said:


> I found the VLVE-90095 on a Hungarian website described as a Hand Selected, JJ ECC83


Cheers. I was hoping they were shuguang 12ax7 since they’re getting harder to find now, but it’s good to know.


----------



## tincbtrar

Robert Herndon Project said:


> I found the VLVE-90095 on a Hungarian website described as a Hand Selected, JJ ECC83



That is odd, the structure, even with the short plates, don't look like JJ's. Looks more like a Chinese tube like this 7025 WA TAD HIGHGRADE Premium Selected (tubeampdoctor.com)


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

tincbtrar said:


> That is odd, the structure, even with the short plates, don't look like JJ's. Looks more like a Chinese tube like this 7025 WA TAD HIGHGRADE Premium Selected (tubeampdoctor.com)



I agree with you!


----------



## FrankHgh

And a Place to Order Tubes for Marshal Amps such as JCM 800 4212


----------



## FrankHgh

I have a Marshal JCM 800 that i will be restoring, Tubes needed. a good project for the winter.


----------



## Thoma

I bought this 6100LE 30th Anniversary Amp in like new condition about 20 years ago.
Any ideas what these codes mean and who the tube manufacturer was?


----------



## johnnyquest

D DX


----------



## Tom Drouhard

impetus maximus said:


> nice one dooley
> 
> these were in my 89 2204 when i got it years ago. they look chinese to me
> dunno anything about them. maybe Marshall maybe not
> ECC83M


Those are the best Chinese ECC 83s made


----------



## ITburst

Lots of great information here and just in time for me looking for a back up set of valves for my DSL20HR.
I had emailed Marshall to ask which valves they actually use in the current head as I was not yet ready to start opening my amp up. Their reply:
VLVE-00105 EL34 JJ Power valves x2
VLVE-00067 x2 JJ Pre Amp
VLVE-00066 x1 JJ Pre Amp

This morning I had a look and the numbers are ALMOST the same except the first zero of all the valves in my amp are “9’s” and not the zero as Marshall’s email quotes. (the list here also has zeros and not 9”’s”like my amp)
Dated either 04/21 or 05/21. Is this simply an updated part number or has the valve actually been upgrade? Does it matter if I want the same sound when I buy the next set?

Also the power valves are VLVE-90105 and the list here only gets to 00101. Any update as to my 90105’s? EL34’s of some sort I guess.

And lastly, Marshall’s email quotes 00067 x2, and 00066 x1. The list here describes them as the exact same thing, ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo?

Can anyone confirm or sort this for me? Many thanks.


----------



## PelliX

ITburst said:


> Lots of great information here and just in time for me looking for a back up set of valves for my DSL20HR.



Just get a set of JJ's. Low microphony for V1, the rest is pretty much any two ECC83's and a pair of EL34's. Matched to be on the safe side, no disaster if they're not (within reason). Also, you can tame your Red channel with an ECC823 (half ECC83, half ECC82). Check them out, maybe.  



ITburst said:


> Dated either 04/21 or 05/21. Is this simply an updated part number or has the valve actually been upgrade? Does it matter if I want the same sound when I buy the next set?



I haven't been able to determine any difference between the 9xxxx and 0xxxx for these. Maybe I'm missing something, but then so are my ears. Possible, though. I wouldn't worry about it, honestly. Marshall branded JJ's probably cost more than the 'regular' ones with no benefit except the 'coolness factor' in having Marshall stamped on the valves. I don't care for that, but I guess some do - all good.



ITburst said:


> Also the power valves are VLVE-90105 and the list here only gets to 00101. Any update as to my 90105’s? EL34’s of some sort I guess.



My DSL20 is a bit older than yours, but Marshall generally left the JJ sticker on the base of the EL34's. Do yours have this? If so, there's your answer.  



ITburst said:


> And lastly, Marshall’s email quotes 00067 x2, and 00066 x1. The list here describes them as the exact same thing, ECC83S JJ Low Microphony Red Logo?



Yup.


----------



## ITburst

PelliX said:


> Also, you can tame your Red channel with an ECC823 (half ECC83, half ECC82). Check them out, maybe.


I wouldn’t mind cutting some of the gain on the red side. I actually use the green channel 80% of the time and if I use the red channel it’s probably never past 10 or 11 o’clock.


----------



## PelliX

ITburst said:


> I wouldn’t mind cutting some of the gain on the red side. I actually use the green channel 80% of the time and if I use the red channel it’s probably never past 10 or 11 o’clock.



Then by all means check out the ECC823. It certainly flips my switch, and I'm not the only one around here, either.  

If you don't dig it, keep the valve as a spare for testing or for if/when you run into an amp where it does 'work for you'.


----------



## ITburst

PelliX said:


> Then by all means check out the ECC823. It certainly flips my switch, and I'm not the only one around here, either.
> 
> If you don't dig it, keep the valve as a spare for testing or for if/when you run into an amp where it does 'work for you'.


Thanks for the advice! Cheers
There is a place just a short drive away from me, “The Tube Store” in Hamilton Ontario.
They have stock on the JJ’s. I think I’ll pick some up.
They don’t show the ECC823, but there is a ECC83 MG (Mid Gain). I will ask if that’s the same thing when I order them.


----------



## PelliX

ITburst said:


> They don’t show the ECC823, but there is a ECC83 MG (Mid Gain). I will ask if that’s the same thing when I order them.



Negative, that's probably an ECC82 which will also 'tame' your Green channel - you don't really want that, most likely. As you said, Green is OK as is. The reason you need an ECC823 is because one of the triodes in the valve is used on the Green and the other on the Red channel. They should be able to get hold of one - they're just JJ valves like any others.


----------

